# SCOTLAND on the 3rd



## Deleted member 79649 (Jun 29, 2020)

I have just seen this on bbc news dose this mean i can go and wild camp in scotland?
In scotland From *Friday 3 July,* the rule which currently restricts people to travelling no more than five miles for leisure or recreation will be relaxed.

The use of self-contained holiday accommodation - such as cottages, lodges and caravans with no shared services - will also be allowed from that date, along with second homes.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 29, 2020)

In a word yes it does.
But a word of caution, be careful.
I would try to avoid towns and villages for a while.
Motorhomes have had some terrible undeserving press up here,
particularly at the start of lockdown. 
Some locals may resent a large influx of vans.
We are mainly going to campsites for the next couple of months.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jun 29, 2020)

We’re off for a few nights BUT we are staying on a friends CL which is closed to joe public but has all the facilities available to us.  We can also meet up outside, socially distancing of course, with our pals up there.  We are lucky enough to be able to do this as I wouldn’t be ready to start wildcamping again up here yet due to the bad press us motorhomers are getting.  I may think about heading off to proper sites later on once all the mad rush has died down.
As Fisherman says please be careful as generally speaking most folk up here aren’t looking forward to an influx of visitors (although the economy depends on it) and will take any opportunity to complain about campers, caravanners and motorhomers.


----------



## 5andy (Jul 3, 2020)

I’ll be doing much the same for at least the  the first month or two. It’s not just about the bad press, I think you also need to be sensitive to the genuine concerns of the locals. If you are desparate come to the north east coast. It’s also beautiful, doesn’t get overwhelmed by tourists, has some great POIs, plenty shops and pubs and a good health infrastructure.


----------



## 5andy (Jul 4, 2020)

Quite like a we visit to England myself, particularly when it’s on the way to the rest of Europe.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 4, 2020)

The Scottish Tourist Board and Chambers of Commerce need to get their act sorted !

Scotland is or can be great but all the negativity re motorhomes etc will stop people going.
As many have posted it is the thousands of those in cars who cause the litter problem ( because there are so many so it only takes a few to create the litter problem)

Scotland needs tourists motorhome tourists spend money.
The talk of creatng aires is nonsense in the short term. Councils or others would be foolish to spend on aires now when there are so many other demands on their funds ! Ok it would create jobs but who pays. I have toured Scotland 3 x in our Motorhome and on the last 2 trips mainly wilded (responsibly)
For other reasons we cannot go this year but even if we could we would avoid.
Good luck to all who will be touring.

PS the seagulls also cause a litter problem as they "steal" fish and chip wrappers from dustbins.
Perhaps the stroppy anti-motorhome brigade shouls turn their attention to seagulls !!!
I have seen this at Fisherow Harbour...People dispose of the wrappings but not with sufficent care so the gulls empty the bins in search of "fast food" !
Has nobody told them it is unhealthy !


----------



## bobj808 (Jul 4, 2020)

Scotland is full of nutters - well in our Government and Councils. Our silly wee Government is handing out money freely and East Lothian council has just received well over a million pounds to introduce 'Spaces for People' intervention. Who thinks these thing up. Do they put it out to tender or have their own in house bunch of tossers who do board blasts. In my town we have a one way street (with loads of parking spaces) full of small shops which have been on their knees because of Covid closures. Now the street (and several others) is to be closed to traffic so there are Spaces for People. They are also introducing blanket 20 mph restrictions in all East Lothian towns which requires a huge spending on signage. Out streets are so potholed through culpable neglect that you cannot get up to 20mph safely anyway. This great wee country is rapidly losing the plot. Bob


----------



## 2cv (Jul 7, 2020)

Unfortunately it seems there may be more border protests about those heading from England. Link


----------



## wildebus (Jul 9, 2020)

I see "Scottish Resistance" are real hardliners  

_"Six members of the Scottish Resistance group went into the consulate building on North Castle Street, Edinburgh._
_They unfurled a banner and stayed for a few minutes before leaving."_

Time for tea was it lads?


----------



## in h (Jul 9, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> The Scottish Tourist Board and Chambers of Commerce need to get their act sorted !
> 
> Scotland is or can be great but all the negativity re motorhomes etc will stop people going.
> As many have posted it is the thousands of those in cars who cause the litter problem ( because there are so many so it only takes a few to create the litter problem)
> ...


Aires cost next to nothing to set up. The biggest expense is a system to collect fees, but in France, many aires dont bother with that. 
An aire will pay for itself in weeks, by bringing in tourist spend. 
The problem is that the income doesn't go to the people who set up the aire, but to local businesses.


----------

